#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Possible relocation to Hong Kong

## Lostandfound

Hi folks

Ive been approached by a company to work in Hong Kong. It could be 1-2 years. An existing business that I suspect is losing money and requiring a re-structure.

Three years of sailing and the opportunity to get back into a business in a new country appeals

Ive only ever visited as a tourist. 

We're at the discussing package stage and I want to get an idea housing costs. Can anyone give approximate price for expat quality circa 60m one bed or small two bed apartment?

Ive only ever stayed at the Peninsula so guessing just opposite from there on the HK Island side. Ascan analogy, if in London I'd want to be in Sputh Kensington or similar with circa £500 pw

Just a ball park figure so I know what to ask for as a package.

Thanks!

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Best to get them to offer a Package with housing included,HK is and has been very expensive for housing for a long time.

Not sure about costs but the Islands used to be cheaper as the New Territories were more affordable.

----------


## Lostandfound

Thanks. If Im going to be in HK with regular travel in and out then I want to be in the middle of things, not a suburban type set up.

I'd prefer to have a budget and ask them to take on the rental agreement, I then choose where I live and they take the legal responsibility for the property

----------


## Henrie

Apparently it makes even Singapore seem cheap  :Sad:

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

wanna be in the middle of it,then the peak or around Wanchai.

----------


## VocalNeal

Sail there and moor in a marina? 

Had you have joined the Hash anywhere you sailed to, there would be hundreds of people to ask. Hash, Its not just for running/walking and drinking beer.

----------


## kingwilly

I think you are looking at around 50K HKD

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Here's a link for possibles.

I'd still say the islands or NTs transportation system in HK is very efficient.

Hong Kong Island Unit / Flat / Apartment for Sale / Rent in Hong Kong

----------


## kingwilly

> I'd still say the islands or NTs transportation system in HK is very efficient.


The island ferries are not the convenient for a commuter. Most finish before midnight. 

Living in the NT is a bit like living in rural China, not many services, not much English and up to 45 minutes away on the train to get to HK Island.

----------


## Lostandfound

> wanna be in the middle of it,then the peak or around Wanchai.


Bloody long way from Barcelona! Ptobably have to sell boat if living in HK. Three years of drifting between beach bars in the Med is enough.

----------


## Henrie

I'm curious to know how a business in a country you've never lived in got to know about a guy whose been on a boat thousands of miles away for the past few years. Was this passive on your part?

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Possible linkedin

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

There is private speeds boats if after 12, and most of the islands have there own bars,great seafood restaurants, many expats on the islands to,I would expect lost and found not really interested in the Crazy lifestyle of the bars now.

NT is great also to get away from the Madness of Kowloon Hong Kong another alternative is around stanley area.

If he wanted to dock up, on hong kong island would expect it maybe a bit humid there for any length of time.

Wish him luck if he goes there great place to live,lots to do in and around HK.




> Originally Posted by Horatio Hornblower
> 
> I'd still say the islands or NTs transportation system in HK is very efficient.
> 
> 
> The island ferries are not the convenient for a commuter. Most finish before midnight. 
> 
> Living in the NT is a bit like living in rural China, not many services, not much English and up to 45 minutes away on the train to get to HK Island.

----------


## Dillinger

message in a bottle?

----------


## Dillinger

> lots to do in and around HK.


After doing the peak, seeing the harbour, looking down from the Ritz Carlton, spunking  a fortune on meals, brass and horse racing, I reckon Hong Kong would soon  get tiring after a few weeks for an expat.

----------


## Lostandfound

> I'm curious to know how a business in a country you've never lived in got to know about a guy whose been on a boat thousands of miles away for the past few years. Was this passive on your part?


A subcontractor from a UK biz I sold 7 years ago. The role is a bit poacher turned gamekeeper. The biz is HK/UK based.

Was quite flattered tbh, but the package is likely to be less than 25% of my previous remuneration in the UK and is very unlikely to include first class travel!

----------


## Dillinger

^ Air Asia fly to HK now mate :Smile:

----------


## Dapper

Stay in Chungking Mansions and use the money saved to buy a holiday home in Thailand
 :Smile:

----------


## Lostandfound

> ^ Air Asia fly to HK now mate


You're such a comfort.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

As long as you've used your Miles up. :Smile:

----------


## Lostandfound

Very little reason to fly TG these days. The plutonium card is rather good for lounge access tho. Free Dom Perignon at Swampy. 
Im sure Air Asia has something similar.......

----------


## phukitbound

I have a coworker who lived and worked there for ten years. I can ask around for you. Let me get back to you. I've been told already how expensive it is to live in HK.

----------


## Lostandfound

We've agreed an initial deal. Looking for serviced apartment, one bed, near Central or. Causeway 

Just somewhere quiet, some local life downstairs with good quality bed and decent enough to entertain at home for late drinks. 

Budget 30/35k hkd max per month. The premium brands want far more. Ideally a Four Seasons bed in an IBIS room would suit

Looking forward to the challenge.

----------

